# دايس علي عسلك بصوت هايدي منتصر شريط ( عارفني )



## elnegmelaswad (20 نوفمبر 2008)

ديه ترنيمة دايس علي عسلك بتاعت ايمن كفروني لكن بصوت هايدي منتصر في شريط عارفني الجديد

مستني الردود 
و باقي الشريط بكرة ان شاء الله

الرابط
http://www.4shared.com/file/72344220/1646f90/05___.html


----------



## moneer (9 يناير 2009)

شكرا جزيلا والرب يبارككم


----------



## menaroshdy (9 يناير 2009)

شكرا جدا على الترنيمة الجميلة الرب يباركك​


----------



## abn_Jesus (12 يناير 2009)

*ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*


----------



## johna&jesus (12 يناير 2009)

مرسى جدا على تعابك وربنا يعوض تعابك وارجو انك تفتكرنى انا جووون


----------



## Ferrari (12 يناير 2009)

شكراً على الترنيمة الجميلة

الرب يباركك ويعوضك

​


----------



## elnegmelaswad (12 يناير 2009)

شكرا علي ردودكم الرائعة


----------

